# What to smoke for thanksgiving other than turkey.



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok... Here's the story, my step-son with his wife love coming over on Sunday's for our family meal and get together and I always smoke something and everyone enjoys the food. Also, every year I cook the turkey, well he and his wife just recently bought their first house and want the family over for Thanksgiving. He wants to do the turkey but would like me to bring my UDS to smoke some sides. I'm looking for a great recipe that would keep the smoker going under a couple of hours. Any suggestions?


----------



## bassman (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans  You can't go wrong with these.  I use a large can of pineapple (20 ounce I think) along with some extra bacon.  Everyone loves them.


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 20, 2015)

Man those sound great!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 20, 2015)

Double smoking an already smoked spiral cut ham, with bone in.


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 20, 2015)

What size and for how long?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2015)

Rib roast!  We did one last year for our 2nd get together and took it to medium rare.  Sliced it into ribeyes and served!  Good stuff!


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 20, 2015)

Mac and cheese!  There is a supper easy and very good recipe floating around the forum.  Just search for no boil Mac and cheese


----------



## thomas phillips (Nov 20, 2015)

My wife always cooks the turkey. I like to get a honey baked ham from the HBH store and smoke it for a few hours until it gets nice and warm. The ham is already cooked so I just smoke it until its good and smoky flavored along with the honey glaze that it comes with. Well that's just my 2 cents.

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving meal!!

Also the day after thanksgiving we divide up our food and leave some for us to snack on for a few days, then we take the rest and make care packages and hand them out to the homeless vets we see in downtown in St. Louis, well not just the vets but all who have no meal that day.

-Tom


----------



## cmayna (Nov 20, 2015)

NelsonSmoker said:


> What size and for how long?


10#  Will apply some yellow mustard on the outside, dust it with a nice sweet rub and smoke it for around 3 hours until I get an IT of 145*


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2015)

Do a Pork Butt ! ! !


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2015)

Make some side Mac & Cheese,Smoked Eggs you can Devil them after smoking,Asparagus wrapped in Bacon.

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Nov 21, 2015)

Wait!   Since I'm doing a ham what about some spam?      Ham and Spam.  Sounds like a good future post title.


----------



## jcbigler (Nov 21, 2015)

*BRISKET!!*

*(unless you don't want to spend 14 hours smoking at your step-son's house with his wife....)*


----------



## bellybusterbbq (Nov 22, 2015)

x2 on BRISKET!


----------



## paul85 (Nov 23, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Wait!   Since I'm doing a ham what about some spam?      Ham and Spam.  Sounds like a good future post title.


Or maybe some lamb?


----------



## rc4u (Nov 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> Make some side Mac & Cheese,Smoked Eggs you can Devil them after smoking,Asparagus wrapped in Bacon.
> 
> Richie


----------



## handycapt (Nov 24, 2015)

I did smoked mashed potatoes for our "Friendsgiving" last weekend... I'm not sure I'll ever be able to eat regular mashers again...


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 24, 2015)

You have to tell me the Mashed Potato recipe!


----------



## domerskee (Nov 25, 2015)

My go to short cook time sides are the no boil Mac and cheese, baked beans (I'll second the vote on the wicked beans), fatties, abts/ poppers, and veggie kabobs.


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok, I'm definitely making the wicked  beans and I'm contemplating the smoked eggs. I looked up smoked eggs and found some different opinions as far as starting raw in the shell and out of the shell after hard boiling. Not sure the best rout because it sounds like they could easily be overcooked.

So I'm brining the turkey tonight with a basic salt and sugar brine and then injecting a basic butter and chicken broth solution. At least I prepped the bird for the daughter in-law to throw in the stove tomorrow while I'm outside trying out my new UDS. It should be a great day!

Looking forward to some pics in the next couple of days. I'll post mine.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2015)

rc4u said:


>


Sorry I missed seeing this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200685/cold-smoked-eggs-deviled

Richie


----------

